# Turbo Help



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I have the 96 nissan sentra and im looking to get a turbo. The turbo kit that im going to get is the Turbo Specialties Extreme Turbo Kit. It can be seen at this web site. www.sportcompactonly.com Im going to get this turbo for sure but what i am wondering is once i get it what should i get after it? should i get the jwt cams, or a jwt performance chip. what would i need to get or do to get the most hp. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it might be wise for you to use the search button on this one.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> I have the 96 nissan sentra and im looking to get a turbo. The turbo kit that im going to get is the Turbo Specialties Extreme Turbo Kit. It can be seen at this web site. www.sportcompactonly.com Im going to get this turbo for sure but what i am wondering is once i get it what should i get after it? should i get the jwt cams, or a jwt performance chip. what would i need to get or do to get the most hp. thanks


This should also be in the forced induction section. This kit has been covered before so you may want to read up on it so that you know what you are getting in too.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

can we get this company to provide one to NPM for a review so everytime this post comes up we can just post a link :crazy:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

snoop said:


> I have the 96 nissan sentra and im looking to get a turbo. The turbo kit that im going to get is the Turbo Specialties Extreme Turbo Kit. It can be seen at this web site. www.sportcompactonly.com Im going to get this turbo for sure but what i am wondering is once i get it what should i get after it? should i get the jwt cams, or a jwt performance chip. what would i need to get or do to get the most hp. thanks



im sorry but if you have to ask these types of questions, its obvious that you dont have the adequate knowledge to proceed with a turbo install on your car. the kit on that site is missing a lot of NECESSARY products to even make the car start with the kit.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

i am new at this but dont worry about that, what is it missing to work or what else is there that i could do under 3k that would give it alot of power. engine swap? different turbo kit?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

snoop said:


> i am new at this but dont worry about that, what is it missing to work or what else is there that i could do under 3k that would give it alot of power. engine swap? different turbo kit?



haha, oh no..im not worried at all, i'll still be able to sleep tonight. if i were you, id save those 3k and wait till you figure out what you really want to do with the car. if power is what youre really after, i can find myself a b13 se-r AND piece a turbo kit together and make some good hp.


----------

